# map symbols



## Mystic badger

I'm looking for map symbols, like forests, trees, mountains (if possible in packages) I could use with inkscape or illustrator. Help me ! 

Thanks !


----------



## mikeschley

*Standard map symbols for ya*

Here's a sample of some standard map symbols. Unfortunately I only have them in rasterized format. They are pretty simple outlines though if you want to use a path tracing application or plug-in for Illustrator.

Mike


----------



## Odhanan

Handy stuff, Mike. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Mystic badger

Thank you very much. They're great ! Anything else is still useful.


----------



## gill_smoke

If you are talking for CC2 or 3 try split eye productions stuff at
http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=364


----------



## Zinuk

A good ressource for a few svg map symbols is OpenClipart.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mikeschley said:
			
		

> Here's a sample of some standard map symbols.



Okay, that is quite handy!   Thanks for posting these!


----------



## ZombieButch

mikeschley said:
			
		

> Here's a sample of some standard map symbols. Unfortunately I only have them in rasterized format. They are pretty simple outlines though if you want to use a path tracing application or plug-in for Illustrator.
> 
> Mike




Dropping them into a font creation program might be interesting as well.


----------

